# is your gp notified?



## orla w (Sep 15, 2006)

Do hospitals abroad notify your GP of your treatment back in the UK? Can you ask that they do not?


----------



## Sukii (May 17, 2007)

Hi Orla

I'm not an expert but I would assume that they don't notify - especially if you don't give them the details of your GP which incidentally no-one in Spain has asked me for yet and I've been with IVI Valencia since 2005.  

I must admit to feeling anxious about this to begin with too - my reasons are becuase we're undecided about how much we tell anyone should we ever be successful and have a baby.  Is this your motivation too?
Best wishes
Suki


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

I specifically asked my UK and Spanish clinics not to communicate in anyway with my GP and they had forms to hand which I just had to sign to confirm this. Am sure your clinic will have a similar system.

Pen


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

No your gp is not notified - to be honest they wont even know.  Although i had donor written on my notes (my choice to give this information) most of them didnt see it, and i still get asked by my gp about what contraception i am on at the moment!
But in a nutshell no-one will notify your gp - it is up to you how much information you want to give and to whom


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I told my GP unofficially and this is not on my records as she does not have my permission to do so;  she has been an enormous source of support in the whole process.  I would not have told all the GP s in my practice however if she was not there and I felt I could trust her not to judge me.

roze


----------



## charlottesweb (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me asking a gp related question. I am starting to get responses from overseas clinics (using donor eggs) and they state that I need confirmation from my gp that I am fit to carry a baby (or words to that effect). Because of this I decided that I would have to tell my gp, despite not being sure that I wanted to.

Were you ladies asked for the same thing and if so, how did you avoid it (i'm assuming you avoided it as it seems like your gp's weren't involved)? 

Thanks

Catherine
x


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Catherine, I wasnt asked that question but am sure my UK clinic would have been prepared to issue that statement so that would be enough.

Just a word of warning for anyone not wanting their GP to know, you specifically need to tell your clinics that (and possibly sign a form saying so) as my UK clinic wrote to my GP without me knowing or authorising them to do so. It was only when I received a letter from them with CC - GP on it I found out they had contacted them. Luckily it was not donor related but be aware.

Pen
xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

In Czech Republic, you are not asked for a letter of fitness to be pregnant for  age 40 & over On enquiring I found this to be required  in Ukraine and Russia, I don't know what other countries want these letters.
I am glad i never had to get a letter of my GP, as it turned out after all his best wishes,  he was being false and secretly thinking it would not happen, as when I got a BFP 1st time, it has now come to light he does not agree with what i  have done.  Well   him.
XX
Karen


----------

